# Clavier Apple : pavé numérique (point ou virgule !)



## canibal (3 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai acheté il y a peu un clavier apple wireless qui bien que beau et extremement agréable a l'utilisation me pose un probleme...
En fait je suis un habitué des tapotages d'adresse ip etc via le pavé numérique.... soucis sur le clavier.... le pavé numérique semble enclin à m'afficher une virgule à la place d'un point... très génant pour moi du coup quand je tape....

Enfin bref je souhaitais savoir si quelqu'un avait trouvé comment modifier le mappage du clavier pour changer ce petit détail...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2005)

m'a dit


----------



## kaviar (3 Octobre 2005)

Sinon au moment de la sasie apuis sur la touche capital.


----------



## laurent1 (3 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> m'a dit


j'ai essayé sous 10.4.2 ca marche plus...


----------



## canibal (3 Octobre 2005)

>> chandler tiens google m'avait pas raconté ça a moi   
Merci ça amrche nickel...
pour le coup du maj ...c'est vrai que ça marche aussi mais j'suis un flemmard et j'aime bien faire le geek a taper mes ip a fond les ballons d'une seule...cherchez as a comprendre j'suis un peu dérangé...

merci encore le shell ndique sur le lien marche nickel sur osx 10.4 hihihi .... ça marche  .....
enfin bref maintenant je suis sauvé pour taper mes ip 

Bonne journée...


----------



## canibal (3 Octobre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé sous 10.4.2 ca marche plus...


meuh si ça marche .... enfin moi ça mache mais ça met un peu de temps à se mettre en place... 
le temps qu'OSX relance le demon de keyboard avec la nouvelle conf


----------

